# Does it ever get overwhelming?



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

In general I enjoy the mow. I enjoy seeing the fruits of my labor but this weekend I was pretty close to calling it quits. I'm trying to prepare for overseeding so I ran my sunjoe in both directions and it pulled up so much material. Smart me decided to suck it up with the mower while trying to drop the hoc. Man that filled the bag quickly. I should've just spent the time to do each task separately rather than try to combine them. It probably would've been way more manageable and quicker. Then the overcast weather started to sprinkle on n off. So now I have a damp lawn that's not only filling up the bag fast but also clogging the chute. About 3hrs into it and I was pretty much close to calling it quits but a short break and I pushed through for another hour or so to get it cleaned up. Filled up my compost cart about 4x over.

Today I went and looked at my work and there are so many thin spots where I can see right to the soil. Kinda sad but also surprising as I had always thought I had a pretty decent lawn. Will pick up seed this week and probably spread it this coming weekend. Lawn looks like crap but keeping my fingers crossed that this will all pay off.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's like working out, you've got to break it down to build it up. 
Stay the course!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think it gets less overwhelming as time goes on, but I've almost got my lawn how I want it. Basically on cruise control at this point.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I concur with @ABC123, once you get a system going, stuff gets simpler and more manageable. Plus, as your lawn gets healthier, it makes it easier to do stuff.
Don't be discouraged by how thin your lawn is now that you've removed the debris with the SunJoe. I think anyone who hasn't done that to their lawn that would be in shock at how thin their lawn actually is. I think of it as taking a step back to take a few forward.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Short answer, yes, for me I get down every summer about this time. Here in Louisiana the heat and humidity make me want to not be outside, then on top of that trying to stay on top of PGR and mowing while battling the "rainy season". I mowed with my rotary yesterday just cause I didn't feel like adjusting HOC 3 times on the reel to get a good cut without cussing as is had been just shy of two weeks mowing due to rain.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes. Sometimes I really enjoy the mow, while other times it feels like a job, due to the maintenance aspect.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same. I usually experience burnout at some point during the season.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Overwhelming? It was at first for me, especially since I was so scared of doing something wrong and killing my Bermuda. Funny right? Kill Bermuda? Like that's possible.

So this year I'm just chillaxing and planning for next year. All my grandiose landscape plans went out the window due to a combination of The Coof and vital equipment failures. At first I was pretty upset, but the chill-pill finally took effect. I haven't even sprayed for weeds this year. I think of the nutsedge as "Time To Mow" indicators.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Same. I usually experience burnout at some point during the season.


I usually hit that point when I get behind cutting, due to family responsibilities, then have to cut and bag the grass three times in a row to get the HOC reset. I may need to re-eval my PGR game.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm always fully ready for the cooler weather in the Fall and the onset of dormancy. Those feelings typically kick in when we're still bumping 100° at the end of September. Dealing with Large Patch and the Winter weed pre-emergent app at this time doesn't help either. I've thought about the guys that overseed with PRG, and I just don't understand it because I NEED the break.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for sharing all your experiences. Its tough to get that sense seeing all the posts and videos of people just hitting it hard. I'm trying to up my game this year but only because I've been home all day everyday. If life goes back to some normalcy there is no way I can keep up with this level of work.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

For sure. Second half of July it is just not enjoyable to be outside around here. Yard work becomes a chore and it doesn't help that the payoff doesn't even seem as big because the lawn is usually looking its worst. The only thing thriving right now in the lawn and landscape is weeds. Its a bit demoralizing, but better days are ahead!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Yes. A manual reel mower does not help at all. Hopefully I get one with a motor this winter. Hopefully a robot for the back the year after that.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

It's been very overwhelming for me this year. It can be a little frustrating seeing some awesome looking lawns on here and struggling with your own. This year has been tough because I've struggled to find time to spend in the lawn with everything going on with my son. Just gotta run your own race though. No shame in getting overwhelmed. It's frustrating to put in so much work and you feel like you've almost taken a step backwards. Just gotta remember to enjoy it. If you aren't enjoying it there is nothing wrong with taking a break. Everyone here knows that it can be a difficult hobby and an even more difficult one to quit!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes.

Then winter hits and i get a nice, long break full of holidays, birthdays, and family.

And i start up in the spring, rejuvenated


----------

